

Blu-ray gets Managed Copy next year, requires new hardware - _pius
http://www.engadget.com/2009/06/12/blu-ray-gets-managed-copy-next-year-requries-new-hardware/

======
oomkiller
I think the people that want to make illegal copies (read: to make money on)
will just keep downloading them from the usual places, and as usual, the
honest consumer will continue to be the whipping boy for international piracy
rings.

------
teilo
I get the Managed Copy concept. What is not clear to me, however, is whether
or not this means existing players will be able to play the analog-disabled
AACS disks to be produced in the future. In other words, if an existing player
doesn't honor the "no analog" switch, will the disk still work over HDMI, or
will it just fail on that player completely?

~~~
wmf
_if an existing player doesn't honor the "no analog" switch, will the disk
still work over HDMI, or will it just fail on that player completely?_

It should work. These people are dumb, but not completely stupid.

------
weegee
the solution is just don't buy Blu-ray. problem solved.

~~~
_pius
This is why I bought an HD-DVD player and supported HD-DVD media.
Unfortunately my side lost.

I'm unsure what to do at this point, as Blu-Ray now has a monopoly. Just not
buying new HD movies doesn't seem like problem solved to me. :/

~~~
wmf
HD-DVD had pretty much the same DRM as Blu-ray, so that doesn't accomplish
anything.

~~~
_pius
Pretty sure that's false. The enhanced DRM capability for Blu-Ray was always
used as a selling point to the studios.

~~~
wmf
Yes, Blu-ray contains extra snake oil. However, the stuff mentioned in the
article (managed copy, analog sunset) is present in both formats.

